# Neewwwbbb, FIRST fotd. :]



## Morsel (Jun 30, 2007)

I have not been a member here but a week and I'm already 100% addicted to the site. This look is actually inspired by an FOTD Mistella  did on her sister!! So thanks Mistella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used.......(all MAC)
Black tied
Pink freeze
Parfait amour
Phloof
Blacktrack fluidline











My freckles decided to come out of hiding for the summer. So I decided to show them off and not wear any concealor. Weird eh?

Thxxxxx... for lookin! <33


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! From one Seattle girl to another.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2007)

I love this!  I also like your freckles, I have lots & they come out in the summer as well.  I used to hate them, but I've grown to like them


----------



## franimal (Jun 30, 2007)

i love your eyes! i really love the shading in the outer corners


----------



## entipy (Jul 1, 2007)

This looks great! I love your freckles and your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please keep posting!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 1, 2007)

love freckles!!


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 1, 2007)

that looks great!! i love freckles too, my sister has them and also tries to hide them but i keep telling her NO! SHOW EM OFF~


----------



## Emmi (Jul 1, 2007)

You look great!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

i love freckles! i get them too lol and your soo pretty love the makeup hunni x


----------



## ratoo (Jul 1, 2007)

I like this look and the freckles are pretty cute too!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 1, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## evekk (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful & Love ths shading on your outer V!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 1, 2007)

pretty! the outer v looks really good.


----------



## n_c (Jul 1, 2007)

^^^ I agree


----------



## xkatietron (Jul 1, 2007)

i would do anything for those freckles of yours.

you look gorgeous!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 1, 2007)

gorgeous! love the blending. And the freckles are a keeper!!  =D


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 1, 2007)

You are adorable!!! Your makeup looks wonderful, please keep up the posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, i LOVE your freckles and glad you are showing them off!!!!


----------



## Aevalin (Jul 1, 2007)

I really like that colour with your eyes!  Embrace the freckles, it took me a long time to love mine, but now I flaunt 'em


----------



## _dora_ (Jul 1, 2007)

Very pretty, I love the eyeliner and your freckles are so cute


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 1, 2007)

your freckles are real pretty and your eyes are lovely


----------



## milamonster (Jul 1, 2007)

cute!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 1, 2007)

freckles rule..i have like four billion of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and damn, this look is hot! can't wait to see more of your fotds. and welcome to specktra!


----------



## ty_inspires (Jul 1, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 1, 2007)

That looks great! Please do more!


----------



## RobinG (Jul 1, 2007)

very pretty. I love the whole look. Post more.


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

welcome!!! 
i love your makeup. you're going in my faves, for suure =] 
and i love your freckles!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 2, 2007)

Love It!!!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 2, 2007)

*First FOTD everrrrrr!!!!*

Thank you everyone :]


----------



## Astroglidealyss (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: First FOTD everrrrrr!!!!*

nice eyebrows.


----------



## aeryss (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: First FOTD everrrrrr!!!!*

great look


----------



## aziajs (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: First FOTD everrrrrr!!!!*

Sexy.  Smokey.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: First FOTD everrrrrr!!!!*

I think the shape of the crease here is really well defined. Wish I could get darker colors to work like that for me.


----------



## Morsel (Jul 2, 2007)

Woowwowowow!!! Haha, thank you everyone. It took me a while to find my own post! I think I actually reposted because I didn't know what happened to it! I'm still getting used to navigating and such. BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR COMPLIMENTS. They mean a lot to me.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

oooh i love it! v talented, love the shape of the shadow. <3


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## MAC is love (Jul 2, 2007)

i love this on you! & your freckles are nice


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 2, 2007)

Love iT!


----------



## rebekah (Jul 3, 2007)

thats a great look and your freckles are adorable!


----------



## flossy (Jul 3, 2007)

Beautiful, and I love the freckles! I think I may try this tomorrow!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 3, 2007)

I love it! The colors and blending is just perfect.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

aaah i luv ur freckles!! =)


----------



## mreichert (Apr 11, 2008)

This looks awesome! Newbie- yeah right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nice job- I love the colors you chose, and the blending is awesome!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 11, 2008)

stunnin first FOTD girl!! love the colours u used, and that shading/blendin is fab!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Apr 11, 2008)

i  love them freckles!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Morsel have you been lurkin here since june 2007? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again gr8 job, def one of my fav looks


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 11, 2008)

love your eyes and brows, the are so well shaped!! and super blending too!


----------



## tchristi (Apr 11, 2008)

i love it very pretty. and yay for showing your freckles.


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 11, 2008)

I love that eyeshadow shape! I wish I could do that...What brush do you use for the outer v?


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 13, 2008)

looks gorgeous!!!! and i think its good you did'nt wear concealer, i love your freckles


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks really great, I love it.


----------



## DuncerBlur (Apr 13, 2008)

I think your freckles are adorable and you shouldn't have to hide them!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 13, 2008)

really niiice


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cute! I love the freckles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And great blending!


----------



## sincola (Apr 13, 2008)

Very pretty!! And I love the freckles!!


----------

